# About linking to "web-browser" games



## Corto (Aug 20, 2009)

It's perfectly ok, as long as you clarify what you're linking to. There's some specific rules, however:

*1- If you're giving a link that will increase your score somehow, TELL US SO*. It's easy and polite to include a little note after describing the game that says "and if you register using the following link I'll be counted as the referal and get 5 gold."
*2- If the whole point of the game is just that, tricking people into clicking your links* (or making them click in any other way) *with nothing else to do in the game* (like with those vampire sites or zombies sites where you click the link and all you get it a notice saying "Congrats fucktard, Drag0nNinja69 just sucked your blood! Register and pass the link!") then *you are strictly forbidden of linking to those*, even if you make it very clear what the site is about. Those sites are pointless and annoying.


----------

